

Ask HN: How do you remove Geolocation Exif Tag from photos on your iPhone? - AlexChillantro

Hi,<p>I was wondering how can I remove the Geolocation tag  from photos on my iPhone. Also I'd like to know how can I change the orientation tag inside photos on my iPhone.<p>Thanks a lot!!!
======
manuscreationis
I hate to be that guy, but...

<http://lmgtfy.com/?q=how+to+remove+exif+data+from+iphone>

~~~
AlexChillantro
Sorry, I guess I was not specific enough. I was searching for an iPhone app
with a good interface that could remove and edit Geolocation and Orientation
tag at least. I've seen some iPhone apps that remove Geolocation but they
don't enable you to edit other Exif info... Moreover, I was curious if there
is any "smart" app that could sort your photos based on Exif info such as
Geolocation, Date, Time etc...

Any idea?

